# Private Scans in Ireland (South)



## Curlylox (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi 

Can anyone help me? 

I'm living in Galway and about to start DE IVF with a clinic in Spain.  I will need to get an endometrium scan around day 7-9 of my tx but my doctor is at a loss about how to get me booked in somewhere.

Does anyone know of private clinics which will do that for me?

Thanks for your help and good luck to everyone!

Cx


----------



## eibhlin (Mar 4, 2009)

Hey Curlylo

Greetings from Dublin!  

I'm afraid I don't know much about scans in Galway, did a bit of a think, apologies if I'm giving you stuff you've already thought of!

Someone on the website: irishinfertilityforums dot ie (putting that down like that as I'm not sure if we can post websites here) might be able to help.  A few places in Dublin (from people posting about them) they mention: ultrasound dimensions, mount carmel hospital and the beacon clinic, femplus in Blanchardstown.  They're probably no good to you, but maybe if you contacted them they might have ideas of places closer to where you live?  Maybe someone on the website roller coaster dot ie might be able to help either. 

I'm sure you've already tried this, but would they scan you in the Galway Fertility Clinic if you tell them what it's for?

Fingers crossed for you on the scan front and best of luck with Spain, when are you starting tx?

take care, xox


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

I was going to be on holiday in Ireland but it was dublin and I enquired and booked in at the Rotunda and Blackrock CLinic in Dublin (for about E120 a scan) and the SIMS clinic- as it was AF did her own thing and I had them when I was back in the UK.

Also someone mentioned Mount Carmel as another place.

Isn't there a fertility centre in Cork?


----------



## Curlylox (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi JJ1 and eibhlin

Thanks so much for your replies.  I'll have a look at all your suggestions - I haven't tried those other websites...oh I'm such an amateur (and we've been doing this for what feels like forever!), but I only moved to Ireland last year, so thats my excuse.

All in all it looks like Dublin might be  ourbest bet.  

I'm waiting for AF (and JJ1 I know exactly what you mean she has a mind of her own especially when you need her to come quickly!) then I start on evopad patches for 2-3 weeks. I suspect ET will be 1st/2nd week in Nov....although as I said that depends on AF behaving herself.

How are you both getting on? 

Thanks once again!

Good luck    

Cx  xxx


----------

